

Speak like a lawyer: Have something to say - tankenmate
http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/more_than_just_words_this_is_what_it_really_means_to_talk_like_a_lawyer/

======
MaysonL
The advice on speaking is gold for anyone who has to convince people or defend
a position.

• Bond with your audience

• Accept responsibility

• Create a perception of credibility

• Have something to say

• Show, don't tell

• Keep it simple

• Make a memory

• STOP

------
larrys
The article was written by a law professor. I remember reading this article
recently which essentially says that law schools avoid people with practical
experience.

\--From Ny Times article--

"Another appeal of Ori Herstein’s résumé is what it’s missing: many years of
toiling in a law firm. It is widely believed that after lawyers have spent
more than eight or nine years practicing, their chances of getting a tenure-
track job at law school start to dwindle.

“Nobody wants to become a retirement home, or a place for washed-out lawyers,”
says Kevin R. Johnson, dean of the law school at the University of California,
Davis, who came to the meat market with six positions to fill.

This might seem a paradox — experienced people need not apply — but the
academy views seasoned pros with a certain suspicion. In fact, a number of
veterans of legal practice who failed to land tenure-track jobs say that
experience was a stigma they could not beat. "

\--end ny times article--

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/20/business/after-law-
school-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/20/business/after-law-school-
associates-learn-to-be-lawyers.html?pagewanted=all)

If paywall blocked google "What They Don’t Teach Law Students: Lawyering
nytimes"

